# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مجلس الشورى السعودي يطالب بتخصيص الأندية الرياضية

## أناشيد المطر

طالب مجلس الشورى السعودي خلال جلسته اليوم المسؤولين في الرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب بالبدء في الاجراءات اللازمة لتخصيص الأندية الرياضية الكبرى

تحياتي مع كل الود

----------

